# is this ok?



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

I have been looking around at bikes and was wondering if anyone knows about this bike. Is it priced right?


http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcy/723293275.html


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

The DRZ-400 is a very popular dual sport bike. It is one of the best according to the people on thumpertalk.com and you should look over at that website. I looked at one but at the time I was a novice and it had a tall seat height so I wanted a little shorter bike to learn on. I have the DR-350, which is what evolved into the 400. There are a lot of mods for the bike if you are into doing things like that also. I think the 400 is a good mix for riding roads and also woods trails like single track, fire roads, etc. Anything bigger may be difficult to handle if you ride smaller trails.
For price I think they may be around $5500-$6000 new but I can't remember. You should go check it out if it is close and check out another type just to compare. I love my dual sport bike and if you like that type of stuff I am sure you will have fun too. Keep us posted.
Neil.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

Ive found another bike if no one minds giving an oppinion.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcy/706857030.html


----------



## Halffasthog (Feb 20, 2008)

MSRP is only $5950. I would spend the $500 and get it brand new.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the input.


----------

